# Audi S3 Ordered in USA!



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

Simple, no frills configuration:


*Option**Code**MSRP*2015 Audi S3 Premium+8VS51L$41,100Monsoon Gray Metallic0C0C$550Black w/dark silver stitching interiorXG$0Front license plate holder6W3$0Destination Fee$895

Total less tax is $42,545.00

I work for an Audi supplier and will be using the Audi Supplier Discount (6%).

I was #3 in the waiting list but am the first order in Boston.

I wanted the Audi Magnetic Ride but not the 19" wheels. I love the look but think the 18" will be better for driving year-round here. I also wanted a full leather package and was surprised there isn't one like the S4. I'm curious what we end up getting.

I'm excited—I live in the city and this will be my first car in years. I won't use it for commuting, just errands and (mostly) fun.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Congrats, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

> Congrats, and welcome to the forum!


Thank you, Dan. I've been lurking for months in anticipation of the S3. Happy my first post was announcing its purchase!


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats as well!

I was #4 on the waiting list at my dealer, but ended up #1 on the order bank as well. All the forum lurkers are ending up #1 I feel :laugh:

As I've said in some other threads, I'm going to see what the feel of the Prestige S-line A3 is like to try to get a feeling of the S3, my dealer should be getting their first in this week and I will post anything I notice about the interior that hasn't already been discussed.


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

Congrats!! Now for the fun of waiting :laugh:


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm considering an identical setup, but with the 19" AMR option. I can't decide between going for the LED headlights or convenience package. Both aren't really necessities for me, but the LED headlights is at least something unique. Not sure about folding mirrors.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Congrats on the new purchase. Your setup is pretty much identical for how I will order mine come January except hopefully by that time convenience package is standard with side airbags as the only option.


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

Yo Dan where is ur order Son


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

livestrong191 said:


> Yo Dan where is ur order Son


Not to speak for him, but see post #83 (and a few more beyond that)
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?6989834-S3-optional-sport-seats-with-quilted-leather-not-available-in-North-America/page3


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yep. 

It sucks to be sitting here watching from the outside, but there's a line in the sand that I'll not cross. I'm waiting on a call back from Audi of America on the inquiry I logged yesterday.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

My SA just emailed to let me know that my order was pulled by the factory—in technical terms, it moved from dealer ordered ("IS Order Bank") to pending at the factory ("Factory Order Bank") and we should have a build timeline and delivery ETA this coming week, once the system refreshes.

Hopefully the rest of you with placed orders will see similar progress too. I'll update this thread soon as I have the ETA. I'm guessing 60-ish days out?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Ooooo that's awesome, good to hear! I ordered barely before you, so maybe it's a good idea for me to bug my sales guy. Thanks for the info and congrats on being one step closer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Feligula (Feb 22, 2014)

Was it ever determined what screen we get in the base S3 without the MMI Navigation Plus package? I'm getting close to placing my order but need to figure out a few things like what screen we get.


----------



## Tintin78 (May 14, 2014)

roblove said:


> My SA just emailed to let me know that my order was pulled by the factory—in technical terms, it moved from dealer ordered ("IS Order Bank") to pending at the factory ("Factory Order Bank") and we should have a build timeline and delivery ETA this coming week, once the system refreshes.
> 
> Hopefully the rest of you with placed orders will see similar progress too. I'll update this thread soon as I have the ETA. I'm guessing 60-ish days out?


Hate to be so negative but my order was pulled May 13th and still don't have a production date. Admittedly I'm in the Great White North but still don't get your hopes up too much.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

Feligula said:


> Was it ever determined what screen we get in the base S3 without the MMI Navigation Plus package? I'm getting close to placing my order but need to figure out a few things like what screen we get.



Based on everything I've seen on Premium Plus A3 models (and I assume there's some consistency with the packaging), it will be a 5.8" screen. From experience with the whole A3/S3 information inconsistencies released by AoA, just expect the lesser and compromised option if you are not paying extra.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

roblove said:


> My SA just emailed to let me know that my order was pulled by the factory—in technical terms, it moved from dealer ordered ("IS Order Bank") to pending at the factory ("Factory Order Bank") and we should have a build timeline and delivery ETA this coming week, once the system refreshes.
> 
> Hopefully the rest of you with placed orders will see similar progress too. I'll update this thread soon as I have the ETA. I'm guessing 60-ish days out?


You know what, I misread my email from my sales guy... The email I got from him on July 11th said that my car is in the Factory Order Bank, but because he typed it like it was not a new status I completely missed the fact that it wasn't just on the dealer side anymore. So it looks like my car was pulled to the factory side in early July. I'm emailing now to see if any dates have been assigned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> You know what, I misread my email from my sales guy... The email I got from him on July 11th said that my car is in the Factory Order Bank, but because he typed it like it was not a new status I completely missed the fact that it wasn't just on the dealer side anymore. So it looks like my car was pulled to the factory side in early July. I'm emailing now to see if any dates have been assigned.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey well I am glad to let you know it is well worth the wait! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

BrokenSaint said:


> Hey well I am glad to let you know it is well worth the wait! :thumbup::thumbup:


Seeing it will now be Dec for a USA S3, did you have any more tidbits to share about your S3 now that you have had it a while? Is it broken in? Which modes in the drive select do you like and why? How does it feel at mid, low, and high RPM? Given other cars is the S3 world class for the price? Etc. etc. While I have read most of the reviews, it would be interesting to have a more interactive discussion on the S3 with someone that has one! I guess I am saying throw us bone to help us folks in the USA handle the painful long wait. I think it would be new thread worthy.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Wiley337 said:


> Seeing it will now be Dec for a USA S3


Thats what my sales rep told me as well.


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

roblove said:


> Simple, no frills configuration:
> 
> 
> *Option**Code**MSRP*2015 Audi S3 Premium+8VS51L$41,100Monsoon Gray Metallic0C0C$550Black w/dark silver stitching interiorXG$0Front license plate holder6W3$0Destination Fee$895
> ...


Congrats!! I wasn't too keen on 19" wheels either, but I really want magnetic ride. Plus the winters around DC are really hit or miss. 



jrwamp said:


> Congrats as well!
> 
> I was #4 on the waiting list at my dealer, but ended up #1 on the order bank as well. All the forum lurkers are ending up #1 I feel :laugh:
> 
> As I've said in some other threads, I'm going to see what the feel of the Prestige S-line A3 is like to try to get a feeling of the S3, my dealer should be getting their first in this week and I will post anything I notice about the interior that hasn't already been discussed.


My dealership (Audi Chantilly) said they would get their S3 first week of August. I need to check in for an update. I will be in Puerto Vallarta though... vacation > S3 lol!



Dan Halen said:


> Yep.
> 
> It sucks to be sitting here watching from the outside, but there's a line in the sand that I'll not cross. I'm waiting on a call back from Audi of America on the inquiry I logged yesterday.


I'm there with you Dan...sigh!!! Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

*S3 arrived!*

My S3 arrived on Saturday—very few miles on it as yet, but loving it so far. Told it was the first in Boston area.

Some really early thoughts:

Good power, even at the low end, even while trying to moderate the throttle for break-in purposes.
The DSG is just amazing, with fluid, lightning-quick shifts. Downshifts are doubly-sexy.
Dynamic mode aggressively modifies the steering ratio to the point where turns lock-to-lock is halved. Neat but hard to get used to.
Suspension is firm and planted without being too harsh—nicely balanced. I don't have MagRide.
There's lots of room up front and back. The trunk seems the only thing compromised for size.
After all the discussion here about fit-and-finish and the lack of Nappa leather, the interior quality is really nice. I like the minimalism of the dash.
I love the Monsoon Grey, particularly the blue/green metallic tint in the sun. The dealership also has a Daytona One S3 and I like the Daytona Grey, too (which has a purplish metallic tint?). Would be hard to decide if given the choice. I like the slightly darker shade of Daytona but the blue/green tint of Monsoon.
Questions:

Do other S3/DSG owners notice a slight burnt clutch smell after driving the car? Perhaps only in Dynamic mode? There's less than 100 miles on the car so far but I've noticed it on my first two drives. I won't be alarmed unless it continues but curious if others smell the same.
Does anyone know what engine oil is in the car? The booklet suggested to use Castrol Edge 5W-30 (but lists other acceptable weights) but it isn't clear what is in the car from the factory. I'd like to get a quart to top up during break-in.
Is the parking break supposed to come on automatically after a normal ignition off? The manual is confusing.


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

roblove said:


> My S3 arrived on Saturday—very few miles on it as yet, but loving it so far. Told it was the first in Boston area.
> 
> 
> Questions:
> ...


Hey Roblove,

Congrats!!:thumbup::thumbup:

Ah no I do/did not notice any burnt smell whatsoever and if you are still smelling it then I think you should take it in. 

In regards to the oil the dealer should be the one to check with.

In regards to the parking brake, my thinking is that the car detects when you are parked on an incline/decline so automatically engages the parking brake.


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

BrokenSaint said:


> Hey Roblove,
> 
> Congrats!!:thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks!



BrokenSaint said:


> Ah no I do/did not notice any burnt smell whatsoever and if you are still smelling it then I think you should take it in.


I haven't noticed it in my last two drives. There are still less than 100 miles on the car--special ordered and no one drove her until I picked up--so I won't worry about weird smells yet. I found some reports on other forums of Audi DSGs generating some clutch smells on the first couple uses too.



BrokenSaint said:


> In regards to the parking brake, my thinking is that the car detects when you are parked on an incline/decline so automatically engages the parking brake.


That makes sense. Thank you. It seems to sometimes engage but not others.


----------



## golfcar5 (Mar 15, 2008)

Post some pics! I ordered Monsoon Grey as well, but added the Bang & Olufsen and Convenience packages.


----------



## prasta (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey roblove, if this is who I think it is, the car sounded good when you pulled away from Island Hill Ave in Melrose! I'm the dude with the dog and all the questions. LOL

Post up some pics to show the folks goddamnit, she's a beaut! 



roblove said:


> My S3 arrived on Saturday—very few miles on it as yet, but loving it so far. Told it was the first in Boston area.
> 
> Some really early thoughts:
> 
> ...


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

prasta said:


> Hey roblove, if this is who I think it is, the car sounded good when you pulled away from Island Hill Ave in Melrose! I'm the dude with the dog and all the questions. LOL
> 
> Post up some pics to show the folks goddamnit, she's a beaut!


Wasn't me.


----------



## prasta (Oct 25, 2011)

Well then someone else is claiming the first S3 in Boston. Wonder how many others there are... LOL



roblove said:


> Wasn't me.


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

prasta said:


> Well then someone else is claiming the first S3 in Boston. Wonder how many others there are... LOL


Well I'm actually in Boston and not some stinky 'burb. 

I picked up the first S3 from a Herb Chambers dealership, who dominates the eastern MA market, on the second week they were arriving in the US.


----------



## prasta (Oct 25, 2011)

Well... The Gent who claimed the title, also lived in Boston. Just sayin'...


----------



## blackoutq3 (Nov 12, 2014)

It was me, I believe  Pics will follow as soon as I catch another sunny weekend. Sidenote - visited Herb Chambers Brookline today to get my title, and they're getting another one of the Daytonas.

Also, ask away if you have any other questions about the car. Lovely dog, by the way!


----------

